# Potenza G 019 Grid vs. Potenza RE960AS vs. Toyo Proxes 4



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

Wife’s Lexus IS300, 5-speed, is in need of new tires – OEM wheels, 215/45x17” tires.
Snow not an issue here, but want the ability to go north if the need arises.
Looking for any recent experience with any of these tires.
Bridgestone Potenza G 019 Grid
Bridgestone Potenza RE960AS Pole Position
Toyo Proxes 4
Tire Rack shows the Potenza RE960AS Pole Position as the 2nd place tire in their rankings and customer surveys have it at number 1. 
No rating/ranking information on the G 019 Grid.
Specs on Tire Rack Site show the RE960AS to have a .3” narrower Tread Width than the G 019 Grid.
Can’t do a head-to-head comparison with the Toyo as they don’t carry it.
Toyo and the Potenza G 019 Grid priced about the same and the RE960AS is ~$35 more per tire.


----------



## sydneysky84 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Potenza G 019 Grid vs. Potenza RE960AS vs. Toyo Proxes 4 (aaonms)*

sounds like the re960as are the ones to me anyone else


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Potenza G 019 Grid vs. Potenza RE960AS vs. Toyo Proxes 4 (aaonms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aaonms* »_Wife’s Lexus IS300, 5-speed, is in need of new tires – OEM wheels, 215/45x17” tires.
Snow not an issue here, but want the ability to go north if the need arises.
Looking for any recent experience with any of these tires.
Bridgestone Potenza G 019 Grid
Bridgestone Potenza RE960AS Pole Position
Toyo Proxes 4
Tire Rack shows the Potenza RE960AS Pole Position as the 2nd place tire in their rankings and customer surveys have it at number 1. 
No rating/ranking information on the G 019 Grid.
Specs on Tire Rack Site show the RE960AS to have a .3” narrower Tread Width than the G 019 Grid.
Can’t do a head-to-head comparison with the Toyo as they don’t carry it.
Toyo and the Potenza G 019 Grid priced about the same and the RE960AS is ~$35 more per tire.


Grid is loud (and not an uhp/all season tire like the other 2)...Toyo is a value tuner tire...potenza 960 is a great tire...I suggest you put good rubber on a Lexus or you will make it drive/sound like a Ford Escort











_Modified by pturner67 at 7:06 AM 11-19-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Potenza G 019 Grid vs. Potenza RE960AS vs. Toyo Proxes 4 (aaonms)*

G019 is one step down from the RE960 it terms of "high performance" characteristics, so while they may not be as responsive when pushed hard they should be a little more durable.


----------



## JDam (Jan 14, 2008)

960as Pole Position all the way!
great performing all weather tire.


----------



## yepitsslow (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (JDam)*

proxes4's fail


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (yepitsslow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yepitsslow* »_proxes4's fail

First time I’ve seen this comment.
Elaborate, please...


----------



## yepitsslow (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (aaonms)*

I work at a tire dealer and i have had probably 20 different sets of tires on my jetta, the only thing that i did like about the proxes 4 was water treading, other than that they had poor tread life i thought the were weak on warm dry pavement as well as cold dry. they were fair in the snow for being a performance minded tire but lacked the performance from my own personal experience. To each their own though, we have lots of customers that are satisfied with them. Just thought i'd give you my input.


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (yepitsslow)*

Thanks for the input – saved me from incurring the wrath of She-Who-Must-Be-Obeyed/She-Who-Owns-The-Corvette.
Spoke with Doc today and chose something different based on his information/recommendation...
I’ve never been a fan of Goodyear street tires, but following our conversation, decided to give the Eagle GT a try.








Results/opinion to follow as we have a trip to Sebring planned for this weekend.


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (aaonms)*

Wait Do not buy the 960's Read all the bad reviews on tirerack.com about those tires. Mushy, bad gas milage and overall alot of ppl were not happy with them since they were rated so good. 
I alomst got the Yokohama S4 but i was told they are rated at 30,000 miles
I just got the brand new Good year Eagle Gt. They are so amazing. I love them so much. Rain Snow traction is great. They handling has changed for the best as well. I drive on the highway mainly and these tires are so smooth quiet and absorb all the bumps as well.
There other night a deer jumped out in front of me. i was going 65mph and i slammed on the brakes turned the wheel a little bit and i had complete control of my car and missed the deer. The road was wet to. 
The best part of all the Good year eagles are w rated Ultra High Performance All season. The tread is so thick and huge but is still smooth queit. There tires are about half the price of any other top rated tire in its Ultra high performance class.
GO to tirerack.com and read the reviews. i have one on there to.
Now go to tirerack.com and read all the bad reviews for the all the other Ultra High Performance alll season tires
Even if you dont have snow. The all season tread will be superior in rain, rough roads, and varieties of terrain. But it still handles like a summer tire when the roads are dry
Trust me Sir. I dit 6 months of research and tried 2 other brands of tires and really like the eagle gt's
My tire size is 225/45/17 i paid $400 for 4 tires after my rebate. 
All other w rated UHP A/s tires for my car were $800-$1000
plz let me know what you think about these tires after you buy them and we can comparer reviews.








i have always hated goodyear tires but i was told that this tire was really special. and it truely is
It also is the only w rated tire with a 50,000 mile warrenty.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (kylem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylem* »_Wait Do not buy the 960's Read all the bad reviews on tirerack.com about those tires. Mushy, bad gas milage and overall alot of ppl were not happy with them since they were rated so good. 

first off, I would be interested in tirerack doing a test between the 960 and the new goodyear eagle gt
the 960 gets high marks on tirerack (mid 7's versus mid 6's for the eagle gt) from people who take their personal time to review the tire...if there were so many bad comments, the 960 rating would be lower..even in current tests, the 960 ranks a very close second behind the michelin pilot sport a/s plus....the eagle gt performed well in its tests and scored second to the yokohama avid w4s
ps- I know people have their own individual negative experiences...but the vast majority speaks much louder


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (pturner67)*

Read the bad reviews for the w4's on tirerack and discounttire.com
The worse possible tire for snow and slush.
Read the bad reviews on all the tires especially the 960.
Not one bad review for the Eagles. 
by reading all those bad reviews about the 960's drove me away from them period. "mushy and bad gas milage"
The 960 were purposely made narrow to give it better tracktion in snow. Making it a different then the oem size tire.
If you read the reviews for the Eagle Gt's on tirerack there are severl ppl that went from the 960's to the Eagle GT's. They said the Eagle were better in every way. Half the price as well.
i have the eagle gt's and i am so happy with them they perform and ride exactly how they were reviewed. 




_Modified by kylem at 6:25 AM 11-25-2008_


----------



## PDong (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (kylem)*

I've learned, in the field of customer service, there are people who will just NEVER be happy, even if it's a great product.
There are far more positive reviews for the RE960AS out there than there are negative. And when I say far more, I mean, by a LANDSLIDE.
Throw out the bottom 20 and top 20 rankings, and your range is still 10-6.1... That's pretty darn good.


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (PDong)*

Ignore the bad reviews? How can it be a great product when alot of ppl complain how bad a product is?
pretty darn good for spending $200 a tire 17" on the 960's?
There were alot of ppl that took off there 960's and switched to another brands and realized how bad the 960's were.
Thats why i didnt want to spend $200 per tire and decrease gas mpg by 2-3.
Instead i shoped for sales and put on a tire that was half the price of the 960's and had no bad reviews and was rated better then the 960's 



_Modified by kylem at 10:41 PM 11-26-2008_


----------



## Rassig (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: (kylem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylem* »_by reading all those bad reviews about the 960's drove me away from them period. "mushy and bad gas milage"

I gave up reading the user reviews on the Tire Rack site. Why?
The ratings are so subjective and radically different, they can't be trusted.
To those who say the 960 A/S is "mushy" and "gets bad gas mileage"?
I say BS. 
I'd also suggest whoever rated them like that needs to get a tire pressure gauge. 
I have those tires and my mpg did not change and they are not "mushy". 
I've owned my car for 20 years and I have manual steering...
so I know what my tires are doing.


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (aaonms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aaonms* »_
Spoke with Doc today and chose something different based on his information/recommendation...
I’ve never been a fan of Goodyear street tires, but following our conversation, decided to give the Eagle GT a try.








Results/opinion to follow as we have a trip to Sebring planned for this weekend.


A brief update on the Eagle GT tires 6 days in: So far, so good: Thanks Doc.
~125 miles in town before the trip to Sebring and back.
About 750 miles on them now.
Decent ride, quiet in the dry in town as well as on the interstate.
Dry weather to Sebring and some heavy rain on the way back.
Decent traction in the wet.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (aaonms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aaonms* »_A brief update on the Eagle GT tires 6 days in: So far, so good: Thanks Doc.
~125 miles in town before the trip to Sebring and back.
About 750 miles on them now.
Decent ride, quiet in the dry in town as well as on the interstate.
Dry weather to Sebring and some heavy rain on the way back.
Decent traction in the wet. 

Good to hear, thanks !
We'll test the Gt against the RE960 once the snow melts !


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

why not in the snow? most ppl drive in winter months 5 months out of the year. Both the 960's and Eagle GT specialize in winter traction in the w rated category. Tirerack has snow on the ground right in there backyard. Most ppl buy there a/s tires based on wet and snow traction. Most accidents occurs during inclimate conditions. Most ppl are never going to race there car or do similar salam race conditions that tire rack uses. We want everyday 4 season safty results not race performance. Dry racing conditions woudl be perfect for sport summer tires.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (kylem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylem* »_why not in the snow? most ppl drive in winter months 5 months out of the year. Both the 960's and Eagle GT specialize in winter traction in the w rated category. Tirerack has snow on the ground right in there backyard. Most ppl buy there a/s tires based on wet and snow traction. Most accidents occurs during inclimate conditions. Most ppl are never going to race there car or do similar salam race conditions that tire rack uses. We want everyday 4 season safty results not race performance. Dry racing conditions woudl be perfect for sport summer tires.

first time I agree with you kylem...lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Godsspeed (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey doc, i tried sending you and email a couple days ago about the same tire eagle gt. send me an email at [email protected] if you can! thanks!


----------



## Godsspeed (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (Godsspeed)*

I think i'll be getting some eagle gt's (1) for the passat here shortly! any more news or other reviews?


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (Godsspeed)*

we have been getting alot of snow and icey wheather.
My eagle gt's are really performing well in the snow. acceleration, braking and cornering with no problems and they drive extremly straight. 
I will note that the Eagle Gt is not the smoothest riding tire out there.
However it is super quiet. No noise at all. When i say its not the smoothest tire i mean due to the large tread design and water shutes you can slightly feel the tire on the road. Over all, great responsiveness and the handling in dry, wet, and snow really makes this tire a true all season w rated tire. Good year has really done a remarkable job with this new tire. My tires only have a few hundred miles on them and im expecting them to smooth out a little as they wear down. i also saved $500 by choosing these tires compared to others in its class


----------

